# Word Rechtschreibprüfung



## philphil (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi zammen,

Ich hab ein 130-seitiges Word Dokument, welches hauptsächlich in Deutsch, jedoch stellenweise auch in anderen Sprachen ist (vor allem Englisch).  Bei diesem Dokument funktioniert die Rechtschreibprüfung nicht (rote Unterlinierung), obwohl ich dies in den Optionen eingestellt hab und den gesamten Text als „deutsch“ markiert hab.

Bei anderen, kürzeren und ausschliesslich deutschen Dokumenten funktioniert die Rechtschreibprüfung problemlos. Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt und welche Einstellung ich vornehmen muss, damit dies bei dem grossen Dokument auch funktioniert?

Vielen Dank!
Phil


----------



## Minchen (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi Phil
Leider gibt es keine wirklich Lösung für dein Problem. Nur zwei arbeitsintensive Methoden der Sache etwas Einhalt zu bieten.
1. Du kannst Textabschnitte je nach Sprache makieren und mit dem jeweiligem Thesaurus (also Deutsch oder Englisch) überprüfen, was die sicherste Methode ist. 
ODER
2. Mit dem Kursor auf die Linie gehen, Maus rechtsklicken und in dem Menü welches sich öffnet, die Option "einmal Ignorieren" wählen.  Die rote Wellenlinie ist dann weg, aber die Rechtschreibung wurde nicht überprüft.

Minchen


----------



## philphil (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi Minchen, vielen Dank.

Aber weshalb passiert dies überhaupt in meinem Word-Dok? Hat das mit der Grösse des files zu tun (da die Rechtschreibprüfung in kleineren files ja funktioniert)?

Ich hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass das Dokument nach und nach ins Englische übersetzt wird, dass also am Schluss der gesamte Text Englisch sein wird. Kann es sein, dass die Rechtschreibprüfung dann wieder funktionniert?

Gruss
Phil


----------



## Minchen (30. Dezember 2006)

Hi Phil,

Das hängt nicht von der Größe der Files ab, Word ist einfach zu blöd selbstständig zu verstehen welche Sprache gerade "gesprochen" wird. Wenn dein Text einmal vollständig im Englischen steht, dann ist Word in der Lage dies zu erkennen und die Rechtschreib- und Grammatikprüfung funktioniert dann auch wieder. 

Gruß und guten Rutsch 
Minchen


----------



## philphil (30. Dezember 2006)

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass Microsoft solche Mängel in ihrem nächsten Office Packet beheben....

Jedenfalls vielen Dank an dich und ein gutes Neues Jahr!
Phil


----------



## Grimreaper (30. Dezember 2006)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was für ne Word Version du verwendest, aber zumindest WordXP kann sehr wohl selbstständig verstehen welche Sprache gerade verwendet wird. Der Fehler liegt also woanders. Eventuell hilfts wenn du dein Word updatest.


----------



## Minchen (3. Januar 2007)

Hi, alle zusammen

Die Antwort ist im Prinzip richtig, gilt aber nicht für Texte in denen Deutsch und Englisch zusammen gewürfelt wird. Dann muss man manuell umschalten.
Habe das gleiche Problem in meinen Abhandlungen und meine Mentoren haben auch keine Lösung dafür.


----------

